# Headphone jack non existent?



## Indigo20v (Mar 6, 2002)

Is there really no headphone jack anywhere on the Routan? We have a 2010 SE w/RSE and Nav and took a little trip yesterday with a family friend- perfect opportunity for the kids to watch a movie while the adults could talk uninterrupted! My 3 year old inevitably wants to watch something other than my 6 year- 2 headphones, 2 screens, normally no problem. However, add the third kid like we did yesterday and now we have a problem. I figured no big deal, I'll just plug in a set of headphones for the third, but there's no jack! anywhere! 

I'm guessing this is on purpose, to make you purchase a 3rd or 4th set of wireless headphones, but jeeze, you think they could have added in a little jack or two right by the aux input panel.

So- if there is a jack hidden somewhere, let me know!

If not like I suspect, does anyone know if there's a way to wire one in? I'm now contemplating add my own (or two) to the aux panel.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

wireless is the way of the world now man...


----------

